# Passive Income from Full Time Draw Prediction Site



## Bet-On-Draws (Jan 24, 2019)

https://betondraws.com is a full time draw soccer predictions site that uses years of experience and Artificial Intelligence to predict soccer draws. We are currently at 42% success rate, meaning with a base stake of $20, you are certain to earn about $2,200 and above monthly by just betting using our draw betting tips.
Pay us a visit to see more and also check out our 1X2 free tips


----------

